
PhotoScan by Google - flinner
https://www.google.com/photos/scan/
======
toomuchtodo
If someone from the Google Photos team drops by here, could we get an option
or setting for taking more frames from a photo to get a higher resolution
digital copy of the scanned photo?

------
ShinyCyril
There's some discussion about it on the /r/analog subreddit, including a test
scan, here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/analog/comments/5d4s2c/google_relea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/analog/comments/5d4s2c/google_releases_photoscan_an_app_to_scan_your/)

------
draw_down
Wow, cool idea. Their demo of the glare removal looks nice... well I guess
they wouldn't put up a bad example. But still, if it really does work that
well, this seems awesome.

------
masters3d
We need more technical details here. Anybody familiar with this? This is so
awesome. I've been putting off scanning my baby pictures. Perfect timing since
most people go home for the holidays.

------
larsj45
The scary part: I scanned a 1978 picture of my 5-year-old self and Google
recognized me.

------
kerneldeveloper
It seems that the effect of this APP depends heavily on the phone camera.

